# Young Jeezy vs. Lil Wayne vs. The Game vs. 50 cent



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

Ight in my opinion, Jeezy is a better rapper than autotune Wayne, And The Game is better than 50 CENTS snitchin ass haha

whats your opinions? lol


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well weezy is a fuckin pussy
i like 50's new album
Dont really listen to the game
But Young Jeezy is Fuckin Nasty


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> Well weezy is a fuckin pussy
> i like 50's new album
> Dont really listen to the game
> But Young Jeezy is Fuckin Nasty


HAHA the Weezy is a pussy part just made you my best friend haha i hate him lol

i just dont like 50, plus he pretty much got caught snitching, so cant trust that haha

G-unot! haha


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

IAMDGK said:


> HAHA the Weezy is a pussy part just made you my best friend haha i hate him lol
> 
> i just dont like 50, plus he pretty much got caught snitching, so cant trust that haha
> 
> G-unot! haha


 haha its true i mean he has sum nasty pieces with other rappers Like Jeezy.
Thats where he gets his rep from.But his solo shit just sucks. 
AND PROM QUEEN!!?? wat the fuck was that shit??!! thats just sum gay mainstreeam bitch shit


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> haha its true i mean he has sum nasty pieces with other rappers Like Jeezy.
> Thats where he gets his rep from.But his solo shit just sucks.
> AND PROM QUEEN!!?? wat the fuck was that shit??!! thats just sum gay mainstreeam bitch shit


haha yea, his old stuff is ok too
before he went crazy and started thinking he was "the best rapper alive" haha
and prom queen i cant even explain its gayness, i pretty much just hate autotune and rapping
Kanye's 808's was sick though, but it wasn't even a rap album


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

yea hes just trying to conform into every type of popular music now


----------



## Toy Machine (Jul 20, 2009)

Well Lil Wayne was good in the beginning, lately he just been sucking the executives' cocks making new songs every two minutes. Lately I found myself listening to older rap and hip hop (pre2000) or local rap. Anyways when it comes down to the four I'd say Jeezy. His new album was a success on his career.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

Because he is gay.


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 20, 2009)

If they're not wearing a cowboy hat its not really music.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> If they're not wearing a cowboy hat its not really music.


Gay people wear cowboy hats.
Glad to know you support that type of stuff lol
jk homie
if thats your opinion then whatever, ill keep blasting my Jeezy wherever haha


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 20, 2009)

Ya im just yankin your chain man!


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## chad851 (Jul 20, 2009)

i think they are all live apart from 50 he went downhill after his 2nd album


----------



## jeezy42085 (Jul 20, 2009)

jeezy is Sick.

All his albums BUMP!!

Wayne never sold Crack, Never shot no one, He was raised by juve and birdman. The niggas been rappin since he was 12. He might have been born in the hood but that cat was raised in the burbs!!!!

Jeezy is what he says, Hood Nigga!!!!

I like Wayne, But only if he isnt tryin to be a singer or an actor, Most of his raps suck but hey, if i popped "x" all day and did dope i would prob sound just as good if not better. Wayne is a "Pill Poppin Pussy"!!!!! lol


----------



## jason212 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tupac!!!!! Rip!!!(picture me rollin) picture this me rollin a blunt with jeezy who is second best to none! Bich ass bitttchhh!


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

hell yeahhh


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

im bumpin welcome back rite now actually


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FhVdohucJ4

this is the reason why 50 got shot and "snitchin" he really just broke the G code. His old shit is RAW, when jam master jay was teachin him his shit and how to write bars..just listen to Power of the Dollar.but now hes just chillin in tysons house making bread. Wayne was the shit when go dj was out but now my god songs like prom queen are horrible. Jeezy, you can never go wrong.. He always picks the nicest beats and keeps true to him self..standing ovation def one of my fav tracks by him..The game is badass alot like dre but more emotional.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 20, 2009)

I like Wayne WAY more than Jeezy.

Wayne actually raps about different things....
His beats are more upbeat, and I like that. 

all I EVER hear Jeezy rap about is selling crack, or coke. 
Its always about drugs with this guy. 

Even when he's featured in other songs, something
always pops up about "bricks" and shit. 
its annoying. 

And I would pick game as the better lyricist between he
and 50. 

50 is good for "club" songs, game RAPS.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jeezy is sick all his shit fuckin has great bass to it
Weezy again pill poppin bitch
50 your rite is good for a club
Game raps about true hood life and what he goes through in life


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 20, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> Jeezy is sick all his shit fuckin has great bass to it
> Weezy again pill poppin bitch
> 50 your rite is good for a club
> Game raps about true hood life and what he goes through in life


Yeah, but you can't say its not true tho...

The only thing jeezy raps about is
selling crack and cocaine. 

It gets boring after a while.


----------



## jeezy42085 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like to pop PILLS, den pop some Weezy in, If you wanna Get high wit yo folks, then bump that jeezy!!!! i bump both honestly but alot less wayne. I like Some Wayne. But You really gotta love what jeezy is. Jeezy may rap about Crack and Cocaine, But Wayne raps about Pussy, Pills, And how he hates bein short (lol) he has some raw lines fo sho, I really dont care if its a good song, I just feel jeezy is way more hood. But the Ladies Love DeWayne Michael Carter!!!!!


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 21, 2009)

Weezy over Jezzy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

seriously they're all pretty shite the games the top out of them but then i cant stand most new rappers. best new album dropped for me was EPMD - We mean business. but then im a older head


----------



## grow space (Jul 21, 2009)

Fuck 50 c, -hes a busta 
and Im a mathafacka hustla.-


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 21, 2009)

The game is the only decent rapper out of the 4 you named. Rap these days is terrible, it's all about making money off stupid people.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 22, 2009)

jeezy42085 said:


> If you like to pop PILLS, den pop some Weezy in, If you wanna Get high wit yo folks, then bump that jeezy!!!! i bump both honestly but alot less wayne. I like Some Wayne. But You really gotta love what jeezy is. Jeezy may rap about Crack and Cocaine, But Wayne raps about Pussy, Pills, And how he hates bein short (lol) he has some raw lines fo sho, I really dont care if its a good song, I just feel jeezy is way more hood. But the Ladies Love DeWayne Michael Carter!!!!!


Nah, I just feel Wayne is more creative with his rhymes than Jeezy.
I like wayne because of lyrics like this..

"I pay my dues, you keep the difference......

I tote a toolbox, bitch its hammertime!!!.......

I am legend and I Will smith...."

Those are some of my favorite rhymes off of the song "Let the Beat
Build" which happens to be my favorite song by Weezy.

YEAH!!! Weezy over Jeezy.

And Wayne won best Rap album of the year.

Beat that Jeezy!!!


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 22, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Nah, I just feel Wayne is more creative with his rhymes than Jeezy.
> I like wayne because of lyrics like this..
> 
> "I pay my dues, you keep the difference......
> ...


Only because every girl and middle schooler in the world listens to him. He's not a good rapper and he sounds like he's crying in every song.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 22, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> Only because every girl and middle schooler in the world listens to him. He's not a good rapper and he sounds like he's crying in every song.


Girls don't make up most of the majority who votes
for him. I don't ever vote. 

Anyone I know listens to him. Honestly.


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 22, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Girls don't make up most of the majority who votes
> for him. I don't ever vote.
> 
> Anyone I know listens to him. Honestly.


Just because people listen to him doesn't mean he's good. Everyone I know in their early 20's listens to flo rida and he's whack as fuck. Know one listens to or cares about lyrics or flow anymore. As long as there's enough autotune and a decent beat then people say it's a good song.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 22, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> Just because people listen to him doesn't mean he's good. Everyone I know in their early 20's listens to flo rida and he's whack as fuck. Know one listens to or cares about lyrics or flow anymore. As long as there's enough autotune and a decent beat then people say it's a good song.


It means he's good enough.

And actually, I hate Flo Rida, he's wack as fuck.

And I hate autotune too actually. Thats why I didn't even bother
with Kanye's lastest album 808's and Heartbreaks. 

thats why I like this song. 

[youtube]BhludN8yU0s[/youtube]

I think the only person who should do autotune is T-pain.
He's the only one it sounds good on.

And Snoops Sexual Eruption.


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 22, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> It means he's good enough.
> 
> And actually, I hate Flo Rida, he's wack as fuck.
> 
> ...


Death of autotune's pretty good. Tpains actually pretty good at rapping he just never does it, I don't like his normal music though.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 22, 2009)

fuk 50!!!! G-G-G-G unot!!! but wayne is up in there... more so then jeezy.... his rymes r rediculas..."so hot she makes a blind man stare"... "she asked me for a picture so i gave her 3 strikes"..." gota big house with long hallways, 10 bathrooms i can shit all day"... his metaphores r so simple but so complex he makes it look too ez.. nuther boi on the top of my list is Plies.. he a bad mutha fuka!!! check steady mobbin-lil wayne, guci mane on utube if u nvr herad it yet.. its dope... look for all his leaked albulms that r just frestlyin shit on jacked beats... its insane the shit he comes up with he comes up with!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 22, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> fuk 50!!!! G-G-G-G unot!!! but wayne is up in there... more so then jeezy.... his rymes r rediculas..."so hot she makes a blind man stare"... "she asked me for a picture so i gave her 3 strikes"..." gota big house with long hallways, 10 bathrooms i can shit all day"... his metaphores r so simple but so complex he makes it look too ez.. nuther boi on the top of my list is Plies.. he a bad mutha fuka!!! check steady mobbin-lil wayne, guci mane on utube if u nvr herad it yet.. its dope


See..you know what I mean about his creativity!!!

I love rhymes like that, and I think Wayne does it best.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 22, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> See..you know what I mean about his creativity!!!
> 
> I love rhymes like that, and I think Wayne does it best.


agreed.. its jus sooo out there!!! his best shit is when he not even tellin stories.. its jus rediculis line after line... its like emimem was in his day with out the faggots and mom raping!


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 23, 2009)

LIL WAYNE IS GAY!
damn dude
he kissed birdman
theres even a pic of it
eww
gay


----------



## jeezy42085 (Jul 23, 2009)

" I'm the man around this mutha fucka
Im so hot you prob. catch a tan up in this mutha fucka"

i am actually listenin to that song Fuck these Niggas wit Gucci and Wayne, Pretty straight.

I just love jeezy. Wayne is just too much sometime but i cant hate. 
Oh and,
" You cannot reach me on my Samsung, 
I'm busy fuckin the world and givin the universe my damn tongue,
Crazy Mutha fucka,
I am ONE,
And the Crazy thing IS
I BEGAN ONE".

That shit is hot!!!!


----------



## theganman (Jul 23, 2009)

you guys got the game fucked up. lol. but jezzy is one of the coldest rappers out... gucci is probuly my fav right now he is puttin new shit out like everyday and its all cold. oj sucks balls tho (but 80 (kush got me faded) is cold). n wayne is still cold he is a faggot bitch but still makes good music... fuck that auto tune shit listen to winner, go getta, hip hop doctor n n.o. manic (wayne) he is back! i aint listen to game in a min but fuck 50s fake ass.


----------



## theganman (Jul 23, 2009)

jeezy42085 said:


> " I'm the man around this mutha fucka
> Im so hot you prob. catch a tan up in this mutha fucka"
> 
> i am actually listenin to that song Fuck these Niggas wit Gucci and Wayne, Pretty straight.
> ...


oh u talk about we steady mobbin thats my shit!


----------



## jeezy42085 (Jul 23, 2009)

theganman said:


> oh u talk about we steady mobbin thats my shit!


 
YUp Yup shit is bumpin, Ok your a goon whats a goon to a Goblin.

FO SHO


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 26, 2009)

haha im still sticking with my before hand comments


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 26, 2009)

jeezy42085 said:


> " I'm the man around this mutha fucka
> Im so hot you prob. catch a tan up in this mutha fucka"
> 
> i am actually listenin to that song Fuck these Niggas wit Gucci and Wayne, Pretty straight.
> ...


That line sucks lol, pretty much all of the rappers the OP mentioned suck. rap was only good in the 80s and 90s but it's dead now, Asher roth and TI are the only mainstream rappers who are actually good.

Eminem, tupac, biggie, dr.dre, jay-z, asher roth, NWA, and nas is where it's at


----------



## AcidElement (Jul 26, 2009)

fiftys first album was da BOMb then he seen money and gone soft ... REAL SOFT !!! The Game puut the west coast bck on the Map ... gotta give him props n the nigga spit FYAA!!!! Weezy an Jeezy is the same standard in my books... club tunes but im thinkin myb cause of the drugs Weezy def has more flavour then Jeezy but i dunno bout this whole ROCK busniess.. not cause its rock but rappers shoulnt rock out ... naw meannnn|??????????

One


----------



## AcidElement (Jul 26, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> That line sucks lol, pretty much all of the rappers the OP mentioned suck. rap was only good in the 80s and 90s but it's dead now, Asher roth and TI are the only mainstream rappers who are actually good.
> 
> Eminem, tupac, biggie, dr.dre, jay-z, asher roth, NWA, and nas is where it's at



ASHER ROTH !!!!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
THIS IS WHY PEOPLE SAY HIPHOP IS DEAD !!!!!! CAUSE YALL BUMPIN SOME WACKKK ASS SHITTT


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 26, 2009)

AcidElement said:


> ASHER ROTH !!!!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
> THIS IS WHY PEOPLE SAY HIPHOP IS DEAD !!!!!! CAUSE YALL BUMPIN SOME WACKKK ASS SHITTT


I'm not saying he's one of the best rappers ever but he's better than that faggot lil wayne. If biggie and tupac were still alive wayne wouldn't even have a fucking career. 

That fags only after money that's why he markets to kids and women and that's why he's making a rock album


----------



## Herbal Healing 420 (Jul 27, 2009)

not hatin, but theres all garbage in my eyes, Tupac was the realest 4-ever
September Friday the 13th------------- the day rap died..


----------



## Herbal Healing 420 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the rep, but i just listened to asher roth, and honestly my thoughts are----mildly retarded albino trying to rap, and t i is so fake id like to kick his ass, all mainstream rap sucks today, hell im just gonna say it 99% of rap sux today... dont argue its all FACTS


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 28, 2009)

Herbal Healing 420 said:


> thanks for the rep, but i just listened to asher roth, and honestly my thoughts are----mildly retarded albino trying to rap, and t i is so fake id like to kick his ass, all mainstream rap sucks today, hell im just gonna say it 99% of rap sux today... dont argue its all FACTS


not really haha
it has changed
but so has society

and asher roth isnt the best, but he can flow
Kid cudi can flow, just look up his freestyles

Jay-z to me is always gonna be one of the best

but out off all the newer guys, Jeezy or Game is where its at.

Wayne is retarded, the whole rock idea is retarded, trying to use his name to sell records, and the sad thing is, it will work.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 28, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> That fags only after money that's why he markets to kids and women and that's why he's making a rock album


exactly, wayne is wack


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dam people are stuck in the 80's and 90's, theres good music still out there, its just not mainstream. To me beats make a song so if its a hot beat with a pretty good lyricists its going to be a good song. Jeezy knows how to pick his beats man i swear he dosent get a shitty beat. 

But im liking cam'ron right now listen to this mixtape, its like a album.
http://www.datpiff.com/Evil_Empire_Camron_Criminal_Minded_Pt_2.m53935.html
just hit listen now at the top right.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jul 29, 2009)

Lyrically... none of them are good.
Lyrically... Lupe Fiasco, Charles Hamilton, and Asher are the shit...


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 9, 2009)

AcidElement said:


> fiftys first album was da BOMb then he seen money and gone soft ... REAL SOFT !!! The Game puut the west coast bck on the Map ... gotta give him props n the nigga spit FYAA!!!! Weezy an Jeezy is the same standard in my books... club tunes but im thinkin myb cause of the drugs Weezy def has more flavour then Jeezy but i dunno bout this whole ROCK busniess.. not cause its rock but rappers shoulnt rock out ... naw meannnn|??????????
> 
> One


haha Game did put the West back on the map! Dre even said it himself! and 50 did go soft! wtf was he thinking making a song called candy shop? plus he kept Tony Yayo (Gayo) on G-unit But got rid of Young Buck? Man Yayo was in jail for a year and when he got out the first song he recorded was "So Seductive" WTF was that nigga doin in jail?



Iron Lion Zion said:


> Lyrically... none of them are good.
> Lyrically... Lupe Fiasco, Charles Hamilton, and Asher are the shit...


I think Jeezy is Lyrically awesome, "You ever see me stacked up 100 bricks tall? now thats what the fuck i call a white wall."
that shit is so sick!


----------



## GregD88 (Aug 12, 2009)

IAMDGK said:


> I think Jeezy is Lyrically awesome, "You ever see me stacked up 100 bricks tall? now thats what the fuck i call a white wall."
> that shit is so sick!


Lol that line's terrible, if that's all it takes to become a rapper these days then maybe I should start


----------



## NotoriiouzZ (Aug 13, 2009)

well id like to start by saying 50 cent is a fuckin FAGGGGOT
young jeezy and the game are both dope

but wayne is the illest rapper alive. hands down. i want all people who ignorantly believe otherwise to please open their ears and listen to the skill that he actually has.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

NotoriiouzZ said:


> well id like to start by saying 50 cent is a fuckin FAGGGGOT
> young jeezy and the game are both dope
> 
> but wayne is the illest rapper alive. hands down. i want all people who ignorantly believe otherwise to please open their ears and listen to the skill that he actually has.


 u actually like that pussy auto tune shit
reh dogg is better than weezy with why must i cry lol
give william hung an autotune an he becomes a beast


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 14, 2009)

NotoriiouzZ said:


> well id like to start by saying 50 cent is a fuckin FAGGGGOT
> young jeezy and the game are both dope
> 
> but wayne is the illest rapper alive. hands down. i want all people who ignorantly believe otherwise to please open their ears and listen to the skill that he actually has.


Ok 50 CENT is A faggot
And Game And jeezy Are Dope

But Lil Wayne is so far from being the "illest" "greatest" "Best" or any other word

He and T-Pain Need To Take that Autotune And Shove It Up Theyre Asses and let 50 Watch Cause that nigga like that shit

lil wayne before 2003 is good


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 14, 2009)

Weezy Is A Goomba, And Someone Needs To Squash Him! Cause That Is What Happens To Goombas!


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 14, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> Lol that line's terrible, if that's all it takes to become a rapper these days then maybe I should start


Then Start
but Jeezy is still the shit
and so is that line
anyone can hate
it takes a real person to appreciate
remember that shit my nigga


----------



## steezt (Sep 11, 2009)

andre nickatina is the best rapper alive


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 12, 2009)

With the exception of Game, they're all faggy commercial hip-pop "artists"


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 12, 2009)

really tho ya'll, its all about Mac Dre, Andre Nickatina, Too Short, Messy Marve, Keek Da Sneak, Dryip Drop, BERNER, Tha Jacka.... C'mon get with the reall shiiiiit, none of that fake pussy shit.


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Sep 12, 2009)

IAMDGK said:


> Gay people wear cowboy hats.
> Glad to know you support that type of stuff lol
> jk homie
> if thats your opinion then whatever, ill keep blasting my Jeezy wherever haha


Id just like to say that if you like 50 and think Weezy Fuckin' Baby is a pussy.....

Then theres nothing that can be done for you and you should take your most inorganic nutes and drink the whole goddamn bottle

I wont get any further into it than that. Ive argued Wayne's side way too many times and you haters really JUST DONT GET IT. 

Thanks for your time and bottoms up
pce


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 12, 2009)

Mac DRE-
"Dre gets whips hits shit off the docks
A mafia type drink scotch on the rocks
The weed man loves me I cop quarter pops
Do a donut on the cops fuck the shocks make the car hop
Shake me locks all the hoes jock
I make them robot they bring me swool knocks
I bring them show knocks boy dre spit heaters
Four door mob shots dont fuck wit two seaters
I fuck wit two heaters identical twins
And if I aint killin the hen then im killin the gin"


----------



## doogidie (Sep 12, 2009)

bone thugs


----------



## dalo818 (Sep 16, 2009)

HAHA all of these are wack


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 16, 2009)

dalo818 said:


> HAHA all of these are wack



can't really disagree wit that


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Sep 16, 2009)

jeezy,, then game then 50 then lil wayne he sucks .. fifs new shit is actually pretty sick the song you know your right is fuckin gangsta but i think hes fake anyway.. jeezy is just so thug hes the best for sure


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 16, 2009)

there's nothing "thug" about MTV.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 16, 2009)

did anybody watch behind the music lil wayne on vh1? 
has anybody heard about mariah carey and eminem?


----------



## shawkner (Sep 19, 2009)

Weezy IS the best rapper alive.
Jeezy is a great rapper but IS NOT better than Wayne.
The Game is one of the best rappers out right now, he just doesn't have the catchiest beats.
50 lost it several albums back.

GUCCI MANE-where its at


----------



## shawkner (Sep 19, 2009)

oh and for all the wayne haters, heres some songs NEW wayne to prove you wrong-
ransom
whip it like a slave
we be steady mobbin-FIRE
you aint never gotta ask
no quitter go getter


----------

